# Amazon Kindle UK books on Amazon Kindle USA



## AnneWhitfield (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm new to the boards and to Kindle itself and I was wondering why we can't buy Uk Kindle books for the USA Kindle?
Sorry if this topic has been mentioned before.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Copyright issues.  Some titles are not available in the US, some are not available in the UK, some are not available in Canada, etc.  It sucks, but there it is!


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know what the legal reason behind it, but I do know it can be done. I asked a similar question a few weeks ago and it was determined that you just need to change the region of your Kindle and add an UK address. I did this and used an address for a hotel in London and was able to then purchase the UK Kindle edition book. I have since change the region back and removed the address and I still have access to the book.

There is a pretty lengthy discussion about it on the thread I started on mobileread forums. Some members said they got warning emails, but that was about it.
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117472


----------



## AnneWhitfield (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you for your replies.
It is very frustrating at times not to be able to get a UK book.


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep, I just changed my address on my Kindle account to the address I had when I studied abroad in London, and I was successfully able to buy the cheaper ebook version of an expensive textbook that I have to have (and isn't available in the U.S. Kindle store). I've now switched back to my U.S. address with no problems at all. ^_^


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

It's certainly possible to purchase books from other regions - but (as some people would point out) you would be violating Amazon's purchase agreement, which could get your account suspended altogether.

If you are traveling to another country you would be well within your rights to change the address of where you are staying and buy books.  If you are, however, in another country and are faking an address....the only advice I can give is don't download the book wirelessly because Amazon can trace where your Kindle is.  Not that they sit there looking for people who do this, but it's possible.  Download the book to your computer after purchase and transfer it to your Kindle manually.


----------

